# Had a go with Turtle Wax Creme Wax



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Had chance to look at a few products new the Halfords shelves.................

First up the Creme Wax 250g

Its texture is more like a polish liquid/cream than what you'd expect from a wax, has a slight hint of 'original liquid' for those who know it.

Used it on an 09 Astra very clean car to start with, no issues etc.

On one side of the bonnet i applied it slightly heavier than normal just to see how easy or not it was to remove and for dust etc










It was a nightmare to remove !

I moved the car into some shade to even though the sun was not extremley hot!

Went lighter with the cream and worked a treat....

Some more pics



















typical weather it rained but chance for some beading 

only light rain



















that got heavier




























As for durabilty only time will tell, but will be taking notes how it does perform.

Also got the bumper and tyre gel and wax sealent will be looking at those too.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice review, I Like your honesty, nightmare to remove, and work for Turtlewax, credit to you :thumb:

This wax, so it smells like the turtlewax original, so is this a tinkered version with carnauba content in the wax at all, just was picking the original signs, and placing them together, would be keen to know.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice review, I Like your honesty, nightmare to remove, and work for Turtlewax, credit to you :thumb:
> 
> This wax, so it smells like the turtlewax original, so is this a tinkered version with carnauba content in the wax at all, just was picking the original signs, and placing them together, would be keen to know.


Cheers trip tdi

Just trying to be honest, some sunday washers will trow it on and spend hours removing it and probably never go near turtle wax again . With the right technique its a doddle.

It has got a hint of 'original' as for texture bit more creamier if that makes sense and white not the green.

took me ages to get in the box too :lol: i didnt wanna just rip the box open but i couldnt open it neatly lol


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers, Turtle, I have to be honest I have seen this wax in Halfords, a month back ago, on the shelf, did catch my eye, the name Creme wax done it for me, I honestly thought it's turtlewax's high elite top end wax, but the results look good plus you get the whole package for the price as well, so it's a good move for turtlewax.
Plus the new bottles are different in colour and stand out on the shelf's, good marketing, with clear concise labels.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks for the review turtle, looks like a good product - keep us updated with regard to durabilty!

Do you know if this is this a replacement for the green tub of nano paste wax that has disapeared from halfords website over the weekend?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

This caught my eye in halfords the other day aswell, it was also the creme name, i may try it if it goes cheaper, though i think from what you say it may be a pita to use in the sun and i cant always get in the shade.

would like to try it though if i could get it cheaper


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

cobra said:


> thanks for the review turtle, looks like a good product - keep us updated with regard to durabilty!
> 
> Do you know if this is this a replacement for the green tub of nano paste wax that has disapeared from halfords website over the weekend?


I dont think as far as i know its not the replacement, for me the ice paste is better in my opinion.

they really need to develop a good hard wax ! :wall:


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

So far for durability its lasting willl gets pics up from its wash on tuesday


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turtle, do you work for turtlewax direct ?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Turtle, do you work for turtlewax direct ?


No mate, the name prob suggests it but no. I just like there products and like to be different away from whats expected etc if that makes sense.

There is certainly room for more products from them that would do well in the market :thumb:


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

would u just use a normal towel for wax?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

dudedlo said:


> would u just use a normal towel for wax?


Do you mean for removing the creme wax .....if so the best you can get your hands on i used a plush microfibre towel....the one in the pic wasnt used it was just for picture purpose i didnt want the box scratching the bonnet


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like it left a good coating behind and the beading look great after the shower.
might have to try some one day.
but please do keep us updated on how its fariring


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

bazz said:


> looks like it left a good coating behind and the beading look great after the shower.
> might have to try some one day.
> but please do keep us updated on how its fariring


Cheers bazz, i will be washing the astra tommoro hopefully so ill get some feedback and pictures up


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Great now i have the urge to buy another LSP  Looks good, wonder how it would be when applying a couple of layers?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Any update on how its doing Mr Turtle?


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

digitaluk said:


> Great now i have the urge to buy another LSP  Looks good, wonder how it would be when applying a couple of layers?


Go on buy it ...go on ....go on lol its not a bad lsp. Only done one layer though


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Any update on how its doing Mr Turtle?


Hi adf27 ill be washing the astra in question on monday morning so ill update what results i find its been s couple of weeks so should be intetrsting


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

Look forward to seeing what this is like, as i have been looking at it and wanted to try it out. I bought the sealer/wax instead of this, just to try out. Apparently it has 12 month protection:car: But i doubt it tbh. Anway, when it rained, the beading was good and tight. Left a very smooth surface. Very easy to apply as it's like a liquid, and use very little, But a pain to remove in some areas. Here's a pic of what it ended up like after clay, glaze and Turtle wax enduracoat sealer/wax.


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Looking good...the sealant is not bad at all esp to use as a top up...looks like you have run over a small animal and its got caught on the rear bumper 

Let me know what you think of its durability


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Ive also got some shots after a maintenance wash just need to upload off my camera


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Any chance of an update on how this is going?

cheers


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

cobra said:


> Any chance of an update on how this is going?
> 
> cheers


ive took some beeding shots and ill get.them loaded when i get a min with my camera


----------

